# Jackdaw japes



## Kezzab (19 Jul 2020)

We went for a walk today. Messing about by the river and a Jackdaw appears from nowhere flapping round our heads and eventually lands on my shoulder.

It then spends the next two hours with us, follwong us from the river riding on heads and shoulders before getting in the car with us, driving to the ice cream parlour, hopping about while we had an ice cream, came back in the car to the house, hopped about the garden for 15 mins then flew off.

Mad.


----------



## Melll (19 Jul 2020)

Oh my word   I wonder if it was someone`s pet.  What a fabulous experience


----------



## Kezzab (19 Jul 2020)

I think it was just young and daft.


----------



## Sarpijk (19 Jul 2020)

Very interesting! It does seem young but this doesn't explain how or why it would trust people. Someone's pet sounds possible.


----------



## Kezzab (19 Jul 2020)

Its just returned, 4 hrs later!


----------



## howanic (19 Jul 2020)

Maybe a hand reared chick that’s been newly released?

sounds like an amazing experience to have.


----------



## Kezzab (19 Jul 2020)

Maybe. Who knows. It's well cool. Our neighbour's a gamekeeper and said he used to have one as a pet.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





howanic said:


> Maybe a hand reared chick that’s been newly released?


When I was school someone had a pet one. It used to sit on his shoulder as well and he had very tattered ear lobes.  Some-one else had a stoat and his fingers looked like they had been seared with a blow-torch.

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jul 2020)

In Portugal is common to keep these as pets and even teach them to say a few words, well cool 

Guess you stuck with it now!


----------



## Melll (20 Jul 2020)

I remember a friend of the family had one, it was the most foul mouthed abusive thing, it swore loudly and profusely in a broad Mancunian accent   My Mum however was not impressed with my 5 year old self asking what certain words meant.


----------



## Melll (18 Aug 2020)

How`s the bird doing?


----------

